# Lens Announcement Coming in February? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15747"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15747">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We’re told at least one lens will be announced after the CP+ show, most likely the last week of February, or first week of March. It’s speculated by the source that a replacement for the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/162616-USA/Canon_2577A002AA_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6L_IS_USM.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS</a> will be unveiled. It was also mentioned that availability would not be “immediate”.</p>
<p>This is a first time source, please treat this information accordingly.</p>
<p><em><a href="ttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00007GQLS/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00007GQLS&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS at Amazon</a></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bvukich (Feb 7, 2014)

Not what I'd consider the most overdue lens, but still VERY welcome by many, myself included.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2014)

Its very unusual to announce a lens after a show like CP+. The purpose of announcing before is to have mockups and get press coverage at the show. I'm pretty skeptical about this rumor.


----------



## Aegis1984 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm hoping with baited breath for a 12-24/14-24 with immediate availability, but I won't be disappointed if we will have to wait. I'd just like to know now if there is another lens purchase in my near future, or if my 15-85 will have to stay in service for a while longer.


----------



## kenny (Feb 7, 2014)

Rented the current 100-400 for a couple weeks in Hawaii, along with a 70D. I couldn't put it down. Fantastic reach with the crop, and good AF response.

I'm going to try out the new Tamron 150-600 at some point, and want to try out the new replacement for the 100-400, but I'll be swapping my 70-300 for one of them this year.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 7, 2014)

Aegis1984 said:


> I'm hoping with baited breath for a 12-24/14-24 with immediate availability, but I won't be disappointed if we will have to wait. I'd just like to know now if there is another lens purchase in my near future, or if my 15-85 will have to stay in service for a while longer.


I'm curious, assuming you are on APS-C (with the 15-85), why you are waiting for what will likely be a $2000+ ultrawide when great ones exist at 1/4 that price?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2014)

I actually find this believable, as Canon probably wants to stem the bleeding from the Tamron 600 zoom.


----------



## Woody (Feb 7, 2014)

I hope to see multiple lens releases in their first announcement. Otherwise, the so-called Year of the Lens for Canon is starting with a whimper.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 7, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> It was also mentioned that availability would not be “immediate”.</p>


LOL
If it’s not immediate, why not announce it before or during the CP+?
I would think that the marketing would be better, if they could show a prototype on the fair.
If they could not, why not wait until its availability?
Is the Tamy 150 - 600 so scary to Canon?

If yes, then Tamron/Sigma keep on pushing...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 7, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I actually find this believable, as Canon probably wants to stem the bleeding from the Tamron 600 zoom.


+1 ... that's exactly what I thought when I read: "replacement for the EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS will be unveiled. It was also mentioned that availability would not be immediate”.
I wouldn't mind waiting for this lens and see what Canon comes up with ... I'm pretty sure it will be awesome but I want to see at what price ... going by Nikon's pricing for the 80-400 VR II, I think Canon most likely will charge close to $3000 ... but again, if the IQ of the new Canon 100-400 beats the crap out of the Tamron 150-600 VC, then it is worth it ... but if its just a little better :-\ ... choices/decisions are not good for people suffering from GAS.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Feb 7, 2014)

It's also about time we had a Canon 1.4x and 2.0x extender that retained AF past f5.6/8.0 - I'm sure it's a marketing ploy rather than technical - or at least extend the f8.0 AF capability to the recent batch of midrange cameras - 6D & 70D with a disclaimer


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 7, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I actually find this believable, as Canon probably wants to stem the bleeding from the Tamron 600 zoom.
> ...


Having the old 100-400L already and being quite pleased with its performance and size (!) I am lucky that I don't need any action, but...
As you say, people suffering from GAS always would like to have something better, newer. So maybe I should hope for such a price as $3000, which in my opinion is much too much for it and my suffering would end immediately 
If they come to a more rational price like $/€ 2500 or even 2300 and if the price would go down like the 24-70 II did, then it would be very dangerous for me and my savings :-\


----------



## Ricku (Feb 7, 2014)

Woody said:


> I hope to see multiple lens releases in their first announcement. Otherwise, the so-called Year of the Lens for Canon is starting with a whimper.


Year of the lens - brought to you by Sigma.
Year of the sensor - brought to you by Sony.
Year of the mirrorless - brought to you by Fuji, Sony and Olympus.

Year of the printers and special edition powershots - brought to you by "you know who".


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 7, 2014)

Ricku said:


> Year of the lens - brought to you by Sigma.
> Year of the sensor - brought to you by Sony.
> Year of the mirrorless - brought to you by Fuji, Sony and Olympus.
> 
> Year of the printers and special edition powershots - brought to you by "you know who".



just as info... you are boring! 

and back to topic.. i too find it highly unlikely that they will make the announcement short after CP+

and given that this is a new source.... i guess it´s CR0.


----------



## rs (Feb 7, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> It's also about time we had a Canon 1.4x and 2.0x extender that retained AF past f5.6/8.0 - I'm sure it's a marketing ploy rather than technical - or at least extend the f8.0 AF capability to the recent batch of midrange cameras - 6D & 70D with a disclaimer


It's not the extender which stops AF from functioning. It's not the lens. It's the combination of the two which creates the resulting maximum aperture, and that's either inside or outside of the range of the AF system built into the body. 

No-one creates a 1.4x converter which doesn't result in a focal length 1.4x longer and an aperture one whole stop slower.

And similarly speaking, no-one makes a 2x converter which doesn't result a focal length 2x longer and two whole stops slower than the native lens. 

The only workaround to keep AF working (and without bodges) is to make sure you've got the maximum aperture of the combined lens/TC within the AF limits of the body. 

Phase detect AF works by comparing the two phases (halves/sides) of the lens when looking at an object - exactly like a split prism focus screen. If the aperture is too small, those off angles required aren't supplied by the lens, so the split prism goes black (or the AF module gets no light). It's as simple as that. 

There is usually a small margin in there, so there will be a software limit slightly before the hardware limit; this is simply the manufacturers way of producing a product where people don't get bad AF experiences.

For instance, the old taping the contacts trick to fool the max aperture, or use a 2x and a 1.4x to get incorrect reporting (or even a zoom which reaches f6.3 at the long end) all trick the AF system into thinking it's got a lens within its limits, so AF functions.

I've tried a 70-200/2.8 with a 2x and 1.4x on a 40D - f8 lens on a body which should only AF up to f5.6 - AF operated, but it hunted all over the place without locking on. I did occasionally manage to get something out of it by manually focusing and then letting AF take over once I'd done all the hard work, but even then it had about a 90% failure rate.


----------



## Plainsman (Feb 7, 2014)

If the new 100-400 is another extending zoom lens like the latest flimsy Sony and Nikon zooms I personally wouldn't bother waiting for it.

The new Nikon 80-400 appears to be hardly any sharper than Canon's current 100-400 and is a lot more expensive.

The current Canon 100-400 lens is a very good design and the only way Canon will significantly improve on it is to bring out an IF version say 140-400/5.6 ie a scaled up version of the peerless 70-200/2.8. 

But will they do that - I doubt it - it would be to sharp and affect sales further up the chain. That's Canon logic for you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> It's also about time we had a Canon 1.4x and 2.0x extender that retained AF past f5.6/8.0 - I'm sure it's a marketing ploy rather than technical



LOL.

Haydn1971, meet optical physics. Optical physics, meet Haydn1971. It's clear the two don't know each other. 

The f/number is a ratio of focal length to the diameter of the iris diaphragm. Putting the TC behind the lens increases the focal length, but doesn't change the physical aperture inside the lens. 

A 400mm f/5.6 lens has a 71.4mm physical aperture: 400mm/71.4mm = 5.6. If you put a 1.4x TC behind it, you multiply the focal length by 1.4x, to 560mm. Therefore, you now have a 560mm/71.4mm = f/7.84 (call it f/8) lens. If your camera supports AF at only f/5.6, AF won't work.

A 200mm f/2 lens has a 100mm physical aperture: 200mm/100mm = 2. If you put a 2x TC behind it, you multiply the focal length by 2x, to 400mm. Therefore, you now have a 400mm/100mm = f/4 lens.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 7, 2014)

So more waiting for the 35 L II then :


----------



## tron (Feb 7, 2014)

Viggo said:


> So more waiting for the 35 L II then :


Don't worry! CR guys always want new threads. So rest assure they will create one with a CR1 rating just to cause people putting comments ;D
P.S If that new 100-400L appears soon this year I will take back my comments ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > It's also about time we had a Canon 1.4x and 2.0x extender that retained AF past f5.6/8.0 - I'm sure it's a marketing ploy rather than technical
> ...


As far as I understand Haydn1971, it's not about retaining the aperture to the same value as without TC, 
but to keep AF still working, even if the aperture gets to values above f5.6/8.0 with TC on,
as it is still working with the 1DX.
If so, of course we are still talking about optical physics, because the lens now gathers less light and the AF sensor must be sensible enough to deliver a proper and reliable AF.


----------



## hbolte (Feb 7, 2014)

I think this latest rumor must bring the 100-400 replacement rumor count to over a hundred! I cannot imagine them not announcing it at CP+ if it's coming. I hope it is!


----------



## tron (Feb 7, 2014)

hbolte said:


> I think this latest rumor must bring the 100-400 replacement rumor count to over a hundred! I cannot imagine them not announcing it at CP+ if it's coming. I hope it is!


Rumor has it that is is coming and it will be presented by Bigfoot itself ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TrabimanUK (Feb 7, 2014)

hbolte said:


> I think this latest rumor must bring the 100-400 replacement rumor count to over a hundred! I cannot imagine them not announcing it at CP+ if it's coming. I hope it is!



so is that 100-400 rumours?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 7, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> hbolte said:
> 
> 
> > I think this latest rumor must bring the 100-400 replacement rumor count to over a hundred! I cannot imagine them not announcing it at CP+ if it's coming. I hope it is!
> ...



Lol


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 7, 2014)

tron said:


> hbolte said:
> 
> 
> > I think this latest rumor must bring the 100-400 replacement rumor count to over a hundred! I cannot imagine them not announcing it at CP+ if it's coming. I hope it is!
> ...


I hope not! All pictures involving Bigfoot are very blurry...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > It's also about time we had a Canon 1.4x and 2.0x extender that retained AF past f5.6/8.0 - I'm sure it's a marketing ploy rather than technical
> ...



It's both. The Kenko DGX with full spoofing allows for perfectly fine f/8 AF with the 70-300L on a 5D3 even without the f/8 AF firmware. The Canon 1.4x III+70-300L would surely allow for good AF too on a 5D3 but they lock that combo out and force you to buy a Kenko. That said some of it is real too for sure.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 8, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> The Canon 1.4x III+70-300L would surely allow for good AF too on a 5D3 but they lock that combo out and force you to buy a Kenko. That said some of it is real too for sure.



One thing that's real is you can't physically mount the Canon 1.4x behind the 70-300L unless you zoom the lens out longer than ~250mm, then if you zoom in you'll smack the rear element into the front of the TC. I'd put that in the 'don't try this at home, kids' category. 

Also, I think the Kenko combo locks up a 5DIII if you've got AFMA applied, I know it does with the 100L. So, 'perfect AF' that isn't. 

Taping three pins on the Canon 1.4x allows AF to function with an f/5.6 lens...but not well. I suspect that's why Canon locks it out in firmware.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 8, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > hbolte said:
> ...




Mitch Hedberg had an amazing joke about this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMm1YTd8lHM


----------



## tron (Feb 10, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> This is a first time source, please treat this information accordingly.


We will (think Windows Recycle Bin ;D or ... CR0 ;D ;D ;D )


----------



## Canon1 (Feb 10, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Damn... you beat me to it. I too find it scary that "There's a large, out-of-focus monster roaming the countryside."


----------



## nlrela (Mar 16, 2014)

So I suppose the rumor of a new 100-400 has died by now ?


----------



## tron (Mar 17, 2014)

nlrela said:


> So I suppose the rumor of a new 100-400 has died by now ?


Be patient. There is a CR3 that there will be a similar CR1 rumor next year ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Taping three pins on the Canon 1.4x allows AF to function with an f/5.6 lens...but not well. I suspect that's why Canon locks it out in firmware.



Yup, making more profits by selling faster lenses or the expensive f8 af 5d3 has nothing to do with it :->



nlrela said:


> So I suppose the rumor of a new 100-400 has died by now ?



Not at all, the *rumor* hasn't died - but the certainty has grown that Canon is currently skimming the top of the market with expensive big whites while retaining good profits with other older designs.

We'll know for sure at the end of the "year of the lens", but if there aren't replacements for 100-400L, 35L and 50/1.4 any further [CR1] rumors can be considered void.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 17, 2014)

nlrela said:


> So I suppose the rumor of a new 100-400 has died by now ?


Looks like it ... but I just bought my 100-400 L IS about 1 weeks ago ... this is my second 100-400 L IS lens ... the first one was sold in 2012 to fund the 5D MK III+24-70 ... despite its "old age", Canon's 100-400 L IS still packs a punch and not far behind the latest 80-400 VR lens from Nikon (in fact the build quality of Canon's 100-400 L IS is better than the latest from Nikon


----------

